# Airport pick up



## cinnamonroll (May 31, 2010)

What's the best way for me to pick up my friends at the airport? How much is a taxi from Maadi?
Can I use public transport to get there and taxi back?
Is it best to book a yellow cab?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

You are thinking of getting a bus to the airport!!!! Why?
At the airport there is a proper taxi service in the main building, someone will approach you and ask if you need a taxi.. this is a good service you pay up front and get a receipt.
Not sure about prices.

Maiden


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

cinnamonroll said:


> What's the best way for me to pick up my friends at the airport? How much is a taxi from Maadi?
> Can I use public transport to get there and taxi back?
> Is it best to book a yellow cab?


In a white metered taxi it should cost between 30-40le each way, I live close to the airport and travel to maadi most weeks by taxi. 
Unsure about public transport, I don't think there are many easy options.
To get a taxi from the airport to Maadi would cost 60-70le. The Airport Shuttle costs a little less but its per person.
My suggestion would be take a white cab off the street in Maadi, have the taxi wait for you at the airport and return you all to Maadi for 70-100le.


----------



## cinnamonroll (May 31, 2010)

Thanks!
Will try to arrange a round trip job from my door step. Easy!


----------

